# Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?



## GoFishing1 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hey,ich wollt mal wissen mit welchen Fliegen ( Trockenfliegen,Nymphen,Streamer) ihr an Fließgewässern auf Forellen in den verschieden Jahreszeiten angelt ?


 mfg GoFishing1 

sry das in der beschreibung frühjahr steht ^^


----------



## mxchxhl (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?*

probiers aus, das kann man nich pauschalisieren! da hat jeder sein favorit, aber genau wie bei den gummifischfarben bleibt nix anderes über als ne gewisse auswahl vorrätig zu haben und es auszuprobieren!
mfg


----------



## GoFishing1 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?*

ok danke bin halt noch anfänger


----------



## Hans.W (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?*



> probiers aus, das kann man nich pauschalisieren! da hat jeder sein  favorit, aber genau wie bei den gummifischfarben bleibt nix anderes über  als ne gewisse auswahl vorrätig zu haben und es auszuprobieren!


Na klar und von der Entomologie hast du auch noch nichts gehört ??
Wer halbwegs weis zu welcher Zeit welches Insekt an seinem Gewässer an zu treffen ist, der hat auch nicht die Qual der Wahl durch Try & Error seine wertvolle Zeit damit zu vergolden !!!


----------



## mxchxhl (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?*

und du meinst mit deiner nichtssagenden antwort hier, und dem klugscheißversuch samt unnötigem fremdwortegebrauch hast du dem te jetzt effektiv geholfen oder was? wenn dus soviel besser weißt, dann gib dem te tipps! ich hab ihm zumindest tipps gegeben, du bist grad mal 4wochen hier angemeldet, hast 12 posts, und meinst du mußt hier gleich andere verbessern, ohne mit deinem großen wissen hier konstruktiv was beizutragen... was is denn an meiner antwort falsch??? er muß es ausprobieren und ne gewisse auswahl an fliegen haben! oder hast du den ultimativen köder für alles? oder für jedes gewässer/jeden fisch 1 fliege? und was ist zeit vergolden??? 
die meinst vergeuden oder? http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/vergeuden

und wie ich in deinem profil lese bist du rentner, also vergeuden kennst du ja nicht mehr  und wenn ich dich richtig versteh ist köder ausprobieren vergeudete zeit, genauso wenn man nichts fängt!? sorry alter, dann hast du den falschen sport/das falsche hobby - es passiert öfter mal das man schneider bleibt!!!

ich finds toll, das andere(besonders neulinge) hier immer ohne ersichtlichen grund andere meinen verbessern oder kritisieren zu müssen, helfen dem te aber selbst keineswegs weiter!
mfg


----------



## köhlerzupfer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?*

Damit man dem TE weiterhelfen
kann wäre seinerseits bestimmt die eine oder andere Information hilfreich.
Die da wären
Region
welcher Fluß
zu erwartender Fisch(Bestand) und ob er selber bindet!

So,nun liegt es an ihm uns mit Vorab-infos zu versorgen

Zumal meinerseits im ,,Frühjahr'' Nypfen+Streamer erste Wahl wären.Mal schauen ob er sich traut!?​


----------



## Flyfisher1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?*

Wow wow wo, welch hilfreiche Argumentation. Ein Link reicht doch völlig aus, ohne dass man sich auf die Köpfe haut.
http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2009/04/28/welche-fliegen-soll-ich-fischen/


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?*

Moin,




GoFishing1 schrieb:


> Hey,ich wollt mal wissen mit welchen Fliegen ( Trockenfliegen,Nymphen,Streamer) ihr an Fließgewässern auf Forellen in den verschieden Jahreszeiten angelt ?
> 
> 
> mfg GoFishing1
> ...


 
Wenn das Ganze Hand und Fuß haben soll, mußt du die ganze Sache anders angehen. Es spielt nicht unbedingt eine Rolle, welche Fliegen *andere Leute an anderen Gewässern* fischen. Viel wichtiger ist, *welches Futterangebot* die Fische *in deinem Gewässer* zu den jeweiligen Zeiten vorfinden.

Hans W. hat absolut recht, wenn er auf die Enthomologie hinweist. Als Fliegenfischer hast du die Möglichkeit, die aktuelle Nahrung der Forellen zu imitieren. Das ist eine großartige Chance, die in dieser Art kein anderer Angler hat. Dazu musst du aber erkennen, wie das Nahrungsangebot aussieht. Frag am besten andere Fliegenfischer, die ebenfalls an deinem Gewässer fischen, dreh mal ein paar Steine um und schau dir die Insektenlarven und Flohkrebse an und beobachte aufmerksam, welche Insekten sich auf der Wasseroberfläche und in der Luft befinden!

Auf jeden Fall soltest du immer ein paar universelle Gruppenmuster für Eintagsfliegen und Köcherfliegen und deren Nymphen und ein paar Wooly Buggers mit dir führen.

Gute universelle Trockenfliegen sind zum Beispiel: Buck Caddies, Superpupa, Addams, CDC Duns und CDC Sedges.

Universelle Nymphen sind: Hare's Ear Goldkopfnymphe, Pheasant Tail, Sedge Pupa.

Ein paar Wooly Buggers in schwarz, braun und pink, alle mit einer schweren Tungstenperle als Kopf bilden das passende Streamerprogramm.


Und noch etwas: versuche nicht das Fliegenfischen auf eigene Faust zu lernen, oder dadurch, dass du Leute befragst, die eventuell auch nur sehr wenig Ahnung von der Materie haben. Mache lieber einen vernünftigen Kurs! 

Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## GoFishing1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?*

Danke Achim genau so was habe ich gesucht ^^


----------



## GoFishing1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?*

Damit man dem TE weiterhelfen
kann wäre seinerseits bestimmt die eine oder andere Information hilfreich.
Die da wären
Region
welcher Fluß
zu erwartender Fisch(Bestand) und ob er selber bindet!

So,nun liegt es an ihm uns mit Vorab-infos zu versorgen

Zumal meinerseits im ,,Frühjahr'' Nypfen+Streamer erste Wahl wären.Mal schauen ob er sich traut!?






Ich angle am Kocher ich hab es dort eigentlich nur auf die Forellen abgesehen aber es sind auch Döbel besetzt und ja ich binde selbst aber stehe noch am Anfang.


----------



## köhlerzupfer (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?*

Dann ist ja alles in bester Ordnung

Fliegen die auch bei dir ,,laufen'' sollten
hast du ja im Post von Kuddel genannt bekommen

Bei mir sieht es so aus das ich im Harz unterwegs bin
diesbezgl. wär ich da besser aufgestellt.
Was die Fliegenmuster betrifft.

@gofishing,vielSpaß beim tüdeln(binden)und fischen​


----------



## GoFishing1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?*

Danke :q




mfg GoFishing1#6


----------



## GoFishing1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliege im Frühjahr?*

Danke ich werds versuchen wenn die Forellen wieder offen sind|supergri


----------

